# "Bring 'em Back Alive"



## imp (Jul 6, 2015)

I remember this from my childhood, likely a re-release, maybe when I was 8 or so. Anyone else recall Frank Buck?
Among the scenes in the film:


a fight between a tiger and a black leopard, which, according to Buck, begins as a thrilling battle and winds up as a streetcorner brawl.
Buck adopts a honey bear and a baby elephant, which is fed cocoanut milk.
an impressive struggle between a huge python and a crocodile in which the crocodile's back is broken
the climactic fight, the longest and fiercest of all, is that between the python and a tiger. The tiger closes his great jaws on the python, but the snake succeeds in saving himself, and as the fight goes on the reptile coils itself around the tiger until the cat is panting for breath. Finally, with a supreme effort the tiger frees itself and slinks off. The python is afterward caught by Buck and so is the tiger. The packing of the python gives the moviegoer a good idea of Buck's nerve, for he grabs the python's head and shoves the reptile into a wooden box.   From:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bring_'Em_Back_Alive_(film)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

That's a little before my time, this looks like one of his films.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

I probably saw that as a kid, but do not remember specifically. Thanks for it!    imp


----------

